# Advice on bringing furniture into Oz and cost of "white goods"



## sue101 (Aug 11, 2008)

We are coming to Oz(Perth) on a buisness skill visa, (my partner) we were told yesterday that it could be as soon as 13 October that he could start work, which is great but scary at the same time as we have so much to sort out. We are moving from Cape Town to Perth. I have two questions that I hope someone can help with an answer or point me in the right direction:

1. I have a wooden sculpture, done by my father, it is over 40 years old, but it has not been varnished, instead it has been "sealed" with beeswax. He has told me that the varnish will not soak into at all, and of course as it is a piece of art, he does not want to change it. I have heard that some-one got a zebra skin fumegated and that was ok. I wonder if that would be possible for my sculpture or not. Does anyone know where I can go to get that answer?

2. We are considering leaving all our "white goods" (washing machine/tumble dryer/fridge etc) and buying new, is there a website where I can get a general idea of costs?

I would appreciate any info given.
Thanks
Sue


----------



## FLOYD (May 26, 2008)

http://www.worldmoving.co.nz/downloads/oz/ozinstpeffects.pdf

The above is a link to a brochure from a moving company. I know nothing about this company but this Has useful information. Pages 4 and 5 discuss furniture and the last page has contact info for Autralian Customs and for the Austalian Inspection and Quarantine Service. I'm sure any moving company you choose can tell you the best way to handle this type of furniture.

I don't have any help on the appliances questions other than to make sure they operate on Austrailan elictric supply before you take them.


----------



## sim (May 10, 2008)

You can get an idea of various prices from e.g. this website: Goods and Services Price List for Melbourne & Regional Victoria, Australia. The site is for Victoria, but I doubt they would be dramatically different for Perth.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Sue, 

Welcome to the forum. 

You've already had some great answers! The only thing I would add is that locally we could negotiate some of the prices (we are pretty rural in South Australia) and that things cost more than I thought but our stuff in the UK was old and not worth bringing out. 

I checked out the websites of our stores but they have the printed catalogues online (yes we get a lot of junk mail!) but they don't do the big white goods in the catalogues. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## sotto (Aug 13, 2008)

Hello Sue, 
you would be better off trying to sell your whitegoods in South Africa and buying new/used items when you get to Perth. There is the size of the fridge for instance. You might end up finding accomodations where your fridge won't fit, and you don't want to make your decision on a house or flat dependent on the size of your appliances. You don't know if you will have a laundry room big enough to accommodate both washer and dryer. Clothes are hung out on the line for the most part, even in expensive neighborhoods. Normally, washers are not installed in kitchens, as it seems to be done in the UK, but not in continental Europe and the US.
I moved from Europe, to the US, to Australia with full sets of furniture in place in Europe and the US. I did not take furniture and/or appliances. The cost of shipping, the risk of damage, and the freedom to chose a place to live without having to work around furnishings and appliances made things a lot easier once I got to my destination.
Unfortunately, I am on the Gold Coast, the East Coast of Australia,otherwise I could be of much more help to you.
Good luck with your move, 
Sotto


----------



## dnex721 (Aug 12, 2008)

HI all 

Someone commented that you need to check if the white goods are compatible in australia electricy .. what is the Electic system in perth 

i am not bring much but does anyone know where i can find out compatibilty 
from UK to Perth [ mainly hubbies HD tv , yes you know boys toys] some music systems, laptops etc .. possibly white goods 

Thanks all


----------



## JoB1970 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am newly signed up to the Forum and have found it full of really useful information - thanks to those who have taken the time to put the good advice down on "paper"!

One thing which would be useful to know which is along the lines of this thread - has anyone brought their laptop from the UK to Australia without problems? I don't know whether to bring mine or to buy one in Australia?

Thanks for any advice,

Jo


----------



## mornaydv (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Sue

I to am moving from JHB to Perth at the begining of October.
We are considering selling some of our white goods so that we can fit in to a smaller container.
The kitchens are small and we dont want to risk them arriving and the are bust from three months on the water ect.
also this enabels us to purchase new frigge that side while we wait for the container.

We are also flying in 100kg of unacompanied baggage so that we have the basics when we arrive.The cost is about R3000-00
Please barein mind that the bedsizes are different between SA and Aus.


----------



## mornaydv (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Sue

I to am moving from JHB to Perth at the begining of October.
We are considering selling some of our white goods so that we can fit in to a smaller container.
The kitchens are small and we dont want to risk them arriving and the are bust from three months on the water ect.
also this enabels us to purchase new frigge that side while we wait for the container.

We are also flying in 100kg of unacompanied baggage so that we have the basics when we arrive.The cost is about R3000-00
Please barein mind that the bedsizes are different between SA and Aus.


----------



## AussiePool (Aug 22, 2008)

*Electricity and goods in Australia*

Hi all,

The electricity supply in Australia is 240v, same as UK but not the same 'pin' arrangement on your plugs.
TV's are all PAL system TV's, same as UK but DVD players and DVD discs are a different region to UK (Region 4 same as Asia). Your UK players will not work here, neither will your X-Box games etc.
Your computers should work fine as long as plugs are changed.
Rough guide to whitegoods (new price)
Washing Machine $400-800
Fridge (Family Size) $800-1500
Dishwasher $600-1200
Dryer $350-550
Hope this helps.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

AussiePool,

quick one;
we are taking our ps3 and wii consols and games......... and we know games bought in oz wont work on them; so, my dear.... will blueray dvd's bought in Oz play on the ps3? Looks like the old man, brothers and pals may have to bring them over if not; blumming heck!!!
Jane


----------

